# muffler



## shadowsentra (Aug 18, 2004)

i want to change my muffler....its kinda to loud....well i dont mind loud....but if its loud i want it DEEP tone....u know....i just want to know which would be a good brand to go for....just fot the muffler... if any one can recomend one it would be great.....


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

A'pexi if you've got the cash. The Dunk sounds great. HKS makes a fine-sounding exhaust too.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

magnaflow, easy on the wallet and easy on the ear


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

definitely magnaflow. ive gone through 3 mufflers, and im happy with magnaflow


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

yep! I've magnaflow as well and I'm VERY happy with it! no resinator on mine.

EDIT: my mods are JWT pop charger, obx header, '91 cams, and "2.25 catback.

sound clip: http://members.shaw.ca/cpanchuk/MOV02256.MPG

The look:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

^automatics own joo! thats what my car sounded like....exactly


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

im probably gonna change my muffler to 5Zigen fireball.. heard that it pretty deep... my Dragunfire is pretty loud and deep even with resonator but no so friendly on the ear.


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> ^automatics own joo!


Bahhh, I'm just happy to have a SE-R up here in Canada. :cheers:


----------



## iceman (Mar 31, 2004)

one of my friends has a 5zigen on his crx, and it's deep at idle, sounds real nice, but after that it's loud and obnoxious, but i'm sure a resonator could fix that.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

I have an Apexi and it sounds greats (I also replaced the exhaust with a 2in and put a resonator in). A deep rumble at idle, then a nice tone throughout. Magnaflow is good too if you don't wanna spend on the N1 Apexi.


----------



## GarrettSER (Apr 6, 2003)

This is most likely a stupid question, but are there any good aftermarket mufflers with two exit pipes, like the stock one? I just think they look better, but the stock muffler looks like crap. Mine is already rusting.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

there is i beleive magnaflow has a few of them dual tip mufflers


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Some dual tipped Magnaflow here

At least it gives you an idea of what they look like.


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

ya magnaflow has a lot of nice dual out mufflers. thought of getting one but it was cheaper getting a single double walled straight cut. my friend has an apex'i N1 on his civic HB and i can still hear him pull up all the time to my place. whereas i cant hear it when anyone pulls up in my car.


----------



## iceman (Mar 31, 2004)

isn't stromung's b15 set up a dual tip? i may be wrong being a b14 man myself


----------



## shadowsentra (Aug 18, 2004)

*my muffler*

yea i decided on the APEX'i now the question is do i want a (turbo) 3inch inlet or a (NA) 2.37 inch inlet.... they told me that 

"The turbo muffler have a 3” inlet and the NA muffler have a 2.37” inlet. Turbo muffler have less restrict in flow but you will lose back pressure."

so yea dont know what back pressure is..... im thinking the 3inch.....but not sure..... advice in which one please...also what is a big difference?


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

i'd just say this. get the 2.37 inlet. unless uve got a turbo its pointless


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

shadowsentra said:


> yea i decided on the APEX'i now the question is do i want a (turbo) 3inch inlet or a (NA) 2.37 inch inlet.... they told me that
> 
> "The turbo muffler have a 3” inlet and the NA muffler have a 2.37” inlet. Turbo muffler have less restrict in flow but you will lose back pressure."
> 
> so yea dont know what back pressure is..... im thinking the 3inch.....but not sure..... advice in which one please...also what is a big difference?


I would stay away from turbo mufflers, unless you actually have a turbo. They require a turbo to quiet them down, and can be very obnoxious. 

my $.02


----------



## nissanphile (Sep 9, 2004)

anyone know about the apex'i muffler that opens up more with higher exhaust pressure... i forgot what its called sry but the last time i checked it wasn't on the US website.


----------

